# Beginning Joshua Series



## Curt (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm beginning a series on Joshua next Lord's Day. I've been studying it for about six months and I have a not-very-firm outline and an overall concept about this wonderful and important book (not that they aren't ALL wonderful).

Any suggestion regarding how to begin?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 21, 2010)

By now you surely understand the book better than I do, but when I saw your post I immediately thought of Dale Ralph Davis' approach. He started his commentary by looking at both the first few verses of the book and the last few, arguing the whole book can be understood through the death of Moses at the beginning and the deaths/burials of Joshua, Eleazar and Joseph at the end. We start with the excitement and encouragement of God's ongoing prosimes, and conclude with evidence of the sureness of those promises (with the unspoken message that we therefore have reason to remain faithful and trusting).


----------

